# Chevrolet Cruze Convertible, your thoughts?



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...excellent, but I _seriously_ doubt GM will make a two-door sedan chassis, which is what is needed for such a vehicle.

...they haven't done so, anywhere else in the world, with this chassis yet.


----------



## montana (Nov 12, 2010)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...excellent, but I _seriously_ doubt GM will make a two-door sedan chassis, which is what is needed for such a vehicle.
> 
> ...they haven't done so, anywhere else in the world, with this chassis yet.


They might not do it, but with the way the Cruze is selling and the way it will continue to sell. I just think its in GM's best interest to offer various models of it, a cruze coupe that also comes in a convertible will sell great in my mind.

just my 0.02


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...as I mentioned earlier in another posting, a two-door sedan would really interest me.


----------



## CRUZE (Nov 24, 2010)

Grrr.

It reminds me of the Camaro.

Like stated before, I doubt GM will do this.

-CRUZE


----------



## Cruzer (Oct 18, 2010)

Wow, that is a good looking chop!

I think I would consider it as an option but don't know if I would pull the trigger. Could see lots of people willing to buy it though.


----------



## Jed09 (Oct 27, 2010)

If it were real, I would like a retractable roof... Like them Porsche and Lotus.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...is that a "real" design mock-up?

...it has all the retractable deck lid lines in the _correct_ places, indicating an actual clay or mock-up model.

...doesn't look Photo-Shopped to me.


----------



## cruze-control (Jul 23, 2010)

its a photoshop. ive seen the original picture. it does look like a really good photoshoped image though. i dont think it will sell to well though. most people that are likely to buy are cruze arent looking for something like this. thats probably why they still havent even announced anything like this.


----------



## CRUZE (Nov 24, 2010)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...is that a "real" design mock-up?
> 
> ...it has all the retractable deck lid lines in the _correct_ places, indicating an actual clay or mock-up model.
> 
> ...doesn't look Photo-Shopped to me.


 
Its PS.

-CRUZE


----------



## montana (Nov 12, 2010)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...is that a "real" design mock-up?
> 
> ...it has all the retractable deck lid lines in the _correct_ places, indicating an actual clay or mock-up model.
> 
> ...doesn't look Photo-Shopped to me.


It's a photoshop!
here is the original photo:


----------



## regnant (Nov 25, 2010)

I honestly aren't into convertibles but I think GM should make a two door version for Cruze .I am sure that would look hot


----------



## montana (Nov 12, 2010)

regnant said:


> I honestly aren't into convertibles but I think GM should make a two door version for Cruze .I am sure that would look hot


They really should. I think it would be a hot seller and open them up to a slightly different market for those looking for a small, cheap, and good looking coupe/convertible. As much as I love the current generation Camaro, it's not for everyone.


----------



## JNovak56 (Apr 13, 2011)

North America loves the "convertible". I'll be giving this serious thought when it comes time to trade in my LTZ.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

montana said:


> They might not do it, but with the way the Cruze is selling and the way it will continue to sell. I just think its in GM's best interest to offer various models of it, a cruze coupe that also comes in a convertible will sell great in my mind.
> 
> just my 0.02


Remember, Pontiac introduced the G6 as a sedan, then coupe then convertible coupe. We enjoyed our G6 sedan with the panoramic sunroof for the full lease term....but would probably have gotten the convertible had it been available when we were ready.

GM needs to keep the Cruze convertible coupe option on the table. Here of late, they have been doing pretty good in the design department, IMHO anyway...


----------



## langdon_82 (May 8, 2011)

looks a bit like the vw eos model accept for the head lamps, I really like that chop though, pretty decent. I could see it selling well, "IF" it was ever offered


----------



## alex725 (Apr 2, 2011)

Its a little too girly for my tastes but I think it would be a good move for GM.


----------



## LARRY01Z28 (Dec 4, 2010)

i dont really like it.


----------



## usaalways (Mar 29, 2011)

Naaaaa..just isn't meant to be. Cruze needs a full head


----------



## dubecruzen (Apr 28, 2011)

Does anyone remember the cavi/ sunfire converts? I had a brand new 2001 red sunfire convert for 3 years over a lease....that was an amazingly fun car in its day.....i think the cruze would be easily as fun in a convert...gm needs to do that along with a coupe.


----------



## peyton (Mar 23, 2012)

oh, yeah !!!!!!!!!!!!! i was just wondering if they came convertible !!!!


----------



## cargirl (Apr 22, 2012)

I absolutely would buy this convertible. I have been saying since they came out, is there a convertible??? I would love one! My husband is a GM retiree!!


----------



## cruze♥ (May 22, 2012)

I would buy this because I would like a 5 seater convertible.


----------



## Never Bought a Chevy (Jun 13, 2012)

I would buy this in a heartbeat. But only if it is a softop. 

There is no need to make it a two door first. Just make it a longer door two door convertable that would have a usable back seat. Right now I have VW Cabriolet (4 door made into a 2 door convertible). It sits 4 adults and you can fill the trunk up with luggage with the top down and it gets 30mpg. Nothing out there has these capabilities. 

A convertible that offers luggage space, seating for adults, and a high MPG will be a hit.


----------



## TheRupp (May 8, 2012)

I'd rock it.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Hmmm would have to see a chop because currently I don't think it would fit the lines well. .


----------



## Cruz3r (Jul 13, 2011)

if the color was different and that antena wasnt so horribly placed it wouldnt be so bad in my opinion. one of those cars where the pics/concept dont do justice, would need to see it in person if they ever were to mess around with the idea


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Only owned a couple of convertibles, one down south one up north. Down south, only good a night driving in town, ha, talk about wind noise when driving on the highway. During the day, would get burned alive. Season is way too short up north.

Then a friend with a convertible parked it, came back to it to learn someone got into his car with a knife.

Still like convertibles, if the Cruze came out with something like this:

View attachment 6130


With a real hardtop, then I will be interested. Must like it, kept it for 24 years now.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I'm good, ill take a two door SS though


----------



## Laurie Lou (Apr 26, 2011)

put me in for a 2 door too. I miss my Eclipse. the 2 doors were heavy but now I see I miss them more than I thought.


----------



## corvairbob (Dec 17, 2012)

i have had 10 verts in my day i still have 2 i drive them all summer. don't drive them in the winter because they are 45 years old. in fact they will come out of storage next week for the summer. love them but then i ride a motorcycle all summer to. you have to like the wind in your face and not be afraid of the weather. of course you don't want to drive the verts in the rain with the top down but then they will keep you out of the weather more then the cycles. if the cruze shows up in a vert i would like to put one in my garage.


----------



## cactusjack (Jul 20, 2013)

I would trade in my Eco Cruze in a heart beat for a convertible Cruze.................Lake Havasu City, AZ


----------

